# Brooke Put to Sleep



## dale0000001 (Dec 5, 2007)

Brooke was 19, would have been 20 in two months. I had the doctor put her to sleep today. She wasn’t eating, just drinking large amounts of water. She had lost a lot of weight over the last month. All she did was sleep (restlessly usually) and drink water. Of course, I am feeling the grief, some guilt; I guess I’m even humanizing things to the point where I’m thinking if Brooke blames me. 19 years is half my life. I’m embarrassed to admit that this man is weeping typing this out. 

I adopted "Brookie" while in college; she was a part of an orphaned litter. She now joins Sheba (who was 15), my beloved cat I had to put down three years ago. I picture them playing together even as I type this. Maybe I’m crazy, but I believe that. 

--Dale


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Dale, do not feel bad about expressing your love for your fur-family.

"The sorrow of loss, is but the measure, of how great the love."

My husband was grief stricken when we had to pts Reilly this past summer. We brought him home, wrapped in a towel to bury him in the yard under the cat tree. We left him in the garage on the hood of my parked (undriven and cool) car as we were going to bury him when the sun was a little lower in the sky. I couldn't find my husband, and when I looked for him I found him in the garage, on his knees next to the fender of my car with his arms wrapped around Rei and tears streaming down his face.
Rei used to ride 55mi to work with Hubby and 55mi home every M-F.

Know that you gave these kitties a wonderful life of love and care. NEVER second guess yourself about that.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Dale, I think you're right; your cats are together, bringing joy to all of heaven! I'm sure they had wonderful lives, because you are a sensitive, loving person. Your babies both lived long lives...because you gave them good care. I'm guessing they never lacked attention and love. God bless you and give you peace.


----------



## Avalonia (Oct 7, 2007)

dale0000001 said:


> Brooke was 19, would have been 20 in two months. I had the doctor put her to sleep today. She wasn’t eating, just drinking large amounts of water. She had lost a lot of weight over the last month. All she did was sleep (restlessly usually) and drink water. Of course, I am feeling the grief, some guilt; I guess I’m even humanizing things to the point where I’m thinking if Brooke blames me. 19 years is half my life. I’m embarrassed to admit that this man is weeping typing this out.
> 
> I adopted "Brookie" while in college; she was a part of an orphaned litter. She now joins Sheba (who was 15), my beloved cat I had to put down three years ago. I picture them playing together even as I type this. Maybe I’m crazy, but I believe that.
> 
> --Dale


*cyberhug*

I am so sorry for your loss. You've definitely come to the right place. All of us know what you are going through. Hope you stick around...we can be here when you need to talk. You've lost a member of your family and it's totally right to grieve.


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

don't feel bad, I feel your pain. We had to have my Riley pts back in 2005 and I still tear up every now and then when I think about him.


----------



## mousehunter (Apr 7, 2007)

These things aren't easy that's for sure but sometimes they have to be done. I know somewhat what it's like. About this time last year I had to have my dog p.t.s. I cried the whole day and still get weepy at times thinking about him or when a certain song comes on that reminds me of that day. I know that when the time comes for any of my felines here I'm gonna be a mess. Time will ease it and I'm sure she had a great near 20 years. That's something to remember.This comes from a grown man as well.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Dale, I am so sorry that you had to let your dear Brooke go. the pain does lessen with time.

19 years is an amazing life- filled with love and warmth, I am sure. She will be waiting over the Rainbow Bridge for you.


----------



## caffeine_kittie (Dec 4, 2007)

oh, 19 years is really long time. Its really hard to imagine her loss. But then again, we have to be thankful you spent a looong time together. Just think about the great memories she brought you. Im sure wherever she is right now, she's happy and thankful that you became her great companion and that you have loved her, and will always love her wherever she may be.


Goodbye and may you rest in peace, Brookie.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

My heart goes out to you. Im sorry for your loss. We all know the kind of pain your feeling. Know she is with the angels waiting for you. I loved the quote from Heidi n Q ~"The sorrow of loss, is but the measure, of how great the love." ~ that is so true. We recognise your deep love and care. You did the humane thing. Sending healing thoughts your way. My sympathys to you.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Sending hugs! RIP sweet Brooke, she will always be in your heart.


----------

